# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  صينية الكفتة

## البسمة الحمراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صينيةالكفته 

الكفته من الاطباق السهلة الاعداد وايضا شهيه وتصلح للعزايم

المقادير



لحمه مفرومه ناعم
بصل مفروم ناعم
بقدونس مفروم ناعم 
بهارات( فلفل اسود, بهار حلو, قرفه, هيل, وملح) 

تخلط مع بعض مع اضافة ملعقه كبيره زيت اذا كانت اللحمه غير مدهنه 
تشكل الكفته حسب الطريقه التي تريديها 

الكفته بالطحينيه 

تفرد اللحمه بالصينيه على هذا الشكل 



ثم ترص شرائح البطاطا على الوجه تملح وتغطى بالقصدير وتدخل الفرن 



في هذه الاثناء نقوم بتحضير الطحينيه 
وهي مزيج من الطحينيه السائله والليمون المعصور والماء وشوية ملح وبهار



وراعي ان تكون خفيفه او مرقه وليست كما تعدينها للسلطه لانها سوف تشتد وتغلظ بفعل الحراره والغلي 
بعد 3/4 الساعه من وضع اللحمه في الفرن نضع عليها الطحينيه



ونتركها 1/4 ساعه تكون الطحينيه اشتد قوامها 


وايضا مع صحن الشوربه المفضل عندك انا الشوربه الفريكه



منقول  :embarrest:

----------

